# Rock Shox Reverb STEALTH Service-Erfahrungsbericht + Tipps



## Mr.Penguin (28. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

da ja die Stealth zum Standard geworden ist und ihr Service als kompliziert angesehen wird, wollte ich euch mal erzählen, wie es so war, das Ding komplett zu zerlegen  Hab von einem Kolegen eine gemacht, die garnicht mehr richtig ausfuhr.
Ersteinmal, was braucht man wirklich an Spezialwerkzeug? Abgesehen vom Entlüftungskit wären das nur

Klemmbacken: Ich habe welche aus einem Stück Holz, in das ich ein Loch gebohrt habe und dann in Hälfte gesägt habe gebaut. Mehr als genug Klemmkraft, um den Lower Seal Head abzuschrauben. Schaft blieb ganz heile
Rollgabelschlüssel macht Sinn
IFP  Tool
*KEINEN *blöden Gabeloelstandseinstellermist : mehr dazu später
Das ist wirklich alles.

Zum Ablauf: Lest die Anleitung sorgfältig. Im Prinzip ist sie gut, nur manchmal denkt man bei RockShox unpragmatisch. Außerdem gibt es 1-2 Sonderbauformen bei den Dichtungen, achtet beim Ausbau auf die Richtung, in der sie saßen!
Die IFP-Höhe ist so eine Sache. Man könnte auch ohne dieses Werkzeug arbeiten, wenn man einfach die Stütze ordentlich ausszieht - meine ich - aber hey, das Röhrchen kostet nicht die Welt.
Bei mir saß die Staubdichtung der Topcap super fest, hier musste ich viel rumfrickeln, um sie ganz zu entfernen.
Und warum eigentlich ging diese Stealth nicht? Vielleicht tritt dieses Problem öfter auf:





WTF 
Von diesem ging die Beschichtung ab wie ein Klebeband! Die Aussparungen für die Brass Keys hatten eine Art Grat am Rand, vielleicht erkennt man das auch, aber es war nicht problematisch für die spätere Funktion und das Standrohr gleitet einwandfrei.

Soweit so gut... Was ist mit dem Neubefüllen der Stütze? Hier hat RS, wie schon bei der alten Reverb, wieder mal schön unsinnige Ideen gehabt. Klar, wenn ihr den IFP gesetzt habt und so soll es schonmal ordentlich befüllt sein, aber wozu der Unsinn mit dem Gabelölstandsmesser? Ich habe den Fehler gemacht, mir einen zu bauen, aber selbst bei Korrekter einstellung war das Ergebnis ernüchternd (bei einem anderen Versuch ging es dann) Viel weniger Aufwand hat man, wenn man die Poppet Valve (das ding mit dem Nippel)

einsetzt, und guckt, ob sich im kpl. verschraubten Zustand (Sprengring ist nicht nötig) die Stütze komprimieren lässt. Ist zuviel Öl drin, könnt ihr erst garnicht die Valve einführen, ist zu wenig drin, senkt sich die Stütze, wie man es ja schon kennt, bei ein wenig Belastung ab. Dann einfach schätzungsweise Öl reinkippen, bis es passt.
Diese Methode der Stützen-Entlüftung ist bei der alten Reverb ganz ähnlich. Besser und genauer, als die komischen RS-Werkzeuge es hinkriegen würden.

Dann muss ich noch sagen: Wenn ihr Probleme mit der Fernbedienung oder dem Entlüften derselben habt: Das kann auch am Leitungsanschluss auf der Sattelstützenseite liegen. Bei mir war diese nicht ordentlich in der Leitung, ich habe also die neue aus dem Servicekit genommen.

Ansonsten: Immer gut fetten, flutscht dann gut 

Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Ich fand den Service an sich gut machbar, aber man stößt doch, anders als bei Gabeln und co. auf so dumme Probleme, die viel Zeit kosten. Siehe Ölstandseinstellung und Anschlüsse bei mir....
Insgesamt ist die Reverb ein eher anspruchsvolles Produkt. Wenn sie funktioniert, ist alles gut, aber sobald sie stottert oder ähnliches, kann man ihr wohl einen kompletten Service spendieren, ist mein Eindruck.


----------



## feldrennsporti (5. November 2015)

Ja, genauso - der Service ist gut machbar, das Sram-Manual macht den Job.

Meine ist ein Jahr alt und sackte 2cm - wahrscheinlich zu oft am Sattel gezogen beim "umsetzen" in Spitzkehren, hehe.
Dichtungen waren alle noch ok, ich habe also nur nen Ölservice gemacht.

Meine Eindrücke:
Eine Sprengringzange musste her, Behelfswerkezuge (div. Nagelscheren) entpuppten sich da als sehr ungeeignet.
Irgendwo hätten sie schreiben können "hydraulic fluid" == Dämpferöl (also für innen UND remote).
Dieses plöppt einem gleich beim Tellerventil abziehen entgegen - also vorbereitet sein (Brille).
Gute Klemmbacken brauchts, bei mir saßen die Dichtköpfe sehr fest.
Den IFP-Kolben konnte man tatsächlich mit Kabelbindern rausziehen. Ich hatte ihn zuerst doch zu sehr nach unten gedrückt und musste ihn mit ner Speiche etwas hochholen, damit die Köpfe der Kabelbinder ganz durchgingen.
Gabelölstandsmesser (ein tool, das durch seinen unerwareteten Auftritt auf der Zielgeraden zu überraschen weiß) - Da habe ich mir mit einer der Spritzen und einem aufgesetzten Plastikrohr beholfen. Stümperhaft, aber ging.
Neue Lappen vorhalten um die ganzen Dichtungen und Stangen beim Bauen sauber halten.
Die Dichtungen habe ich mit Motorex 2000 gefettet.

Sehr schön: Alles eingebaut, erster Versuch einzufahren - flottsch durchgerutscht. Tja, hatte ich kurz vor Mitternacht im Schraubfieber den Sprenring wohl vergessen.

Danach noch die remote-Leitung entlüftet, war mit den beiden Spritzen problemlos möglich 
Happy ending mit 1/2 Stunde Wohnung entfetten.

i


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Penguin (7. November 2015)

Ja, irgendwie tropft immer was! Am besten süffige Decken auslegen und eine vernünftige Ölwanne nutzen, irgendwas passiert ja immer 

IFP kriegt man echt easy raus, ich musste etwas schmunzeln, wie manche über die Kabelbindermethode geschimpft haben.
Bei meiner nicht-Stealth saß der Kopf etwas fester, aber es ging immer noch mit den Holzbacken.

Für diese Art von Schmarn nehme ich inzwischen einfach Haushaltsrolle.


----------



## RadonSlidi (8. November 2015)

Hey ich fahre auch die Reverb und habe damit ein kleines Problem Die Stütze arbeitet bei warmen Wetter einwandfrei, fährt also sauber rein und raus, nur sobald es kühler wird funktioniert das nicht mehr so richtig. Das interessante ist aber sobald ich das Bike hier in die Wohnung schiebe flutscht sie wieder einwandfrei rein und raus. Das ganze Spiel beginnt so ab 5 Grad Plus und wie gesagt wenn es warm ist funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Die Stütze ist noch nicht mal 2 Jahre auf dem Bike gelaufen und hat innen verlegte Züge. Hat irgendeiner ähnliche Probleme wie ich? Und wenn ja woran könnte es liegen? Bin sonst echt zufrieden mit der Stütze


----------



## feldrennsporti (8. November 2015)

Erstmal den Luftdruck überprüfen, der sollte 250 PSI betragen. Ventil ist oben am Stützenkopf zu finden. Langhubige Gabelpumpe erforderlich, für den hohen Druck. Wenn das nix ist, remote entlüften, würde ich sagen. Und dann service als letztes Mittel.


----------



## RadonSlidi (8. November 2015)

Thx für die schnelle Antwort  klar auf den Druck hätte ich kommen müssen obwohl in der Anleitung steht nix von Drücken nur der reine Einbauplan und ein Link zum Entlüften. Danke ich werde es mal versuchen.


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
möchte die Tage eine 125er wechseln in eine 150er.
Nun benutzt Ihr Wörter wie
Popper Valved = ?
IFP Tool.		  =?
WTF.				=?
usw. Da stehe ich manchmal auf dem Schlauch. Wenn da ein Foto oder in () Klammern die genaue Bezeichnung dabei wäre,wäre für mich als Laie super. 
Nun zur Vorgehensweise:
Luft ablassen.Am Trigger die Einstellung - Minus drehen. Leitung an der Stützte unten entfernen und das kleine Rote Teil sofort aufdrehen. 
Die Leitung durch denn Rahmen führen, Trigger montieren. Leitung richtig abhängen und wieder mit der Reverb verschrauben. Reverb montieren 250 Psi Luft rein fertig?!?!?!?!
Richtig oder habt ihr noch Tipps oder Videos zum verinnerlichen?!

Gruß 
Mike


----------



## feldrennsporti (25. Februar 2016)

Schon erfolgreich gewesen und zu spät für Antworten? Ansonsten:

Ist es ja nur Aus-/Einbau, keine Wartung...dann vergiss das mit den ganzen Spezialtools.

Kannst Du nicht nur die Stützeneinheit tauschen und den alten Trigger lassen?
Connectamajic-Verbindung? Die verkraftet eventuell einen Neuanschluss, also brauchst Du gar nichts mehr machen.
(Leitung auf MINUS drehen, Verbindung lösen, Stütze austauschen, Verbindung wieder ran - fertig)

Wenn der Trigger doch nicht mehr geht musst Du entlüften.
Mit den Spritzen usw. - Vorgehensweise auf Nummer sicher siehe Manual ab Seite 27.

Leitung kürzen ist unnötig, wenn man sie ganz ins Unterrohr schieben kann (das Gewurschtel SIEHT man dann ja nicht hehe).

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (25. Februar 2016)

feldrennsporti schrieb:


> Leitung kürzen ist unnötig, wenn man sie ganz ins Unterrohr schieben kann (das Gewurschtel SIEHT man dann ja nicht hehe).
> 
> Gutes Gelingen!



Jein. Die Leitung ist schon recht lang und wie ich erfahren musste mag sie es so gar nicht geknickt zu werden - wenn das passiert lässt sich der Remotehebel nicht mehr bedienen. Versuchen kannst du es aber


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Februar 2016)

Danke nochmal für die Rückmeldung. 
Konnte alles montieren ohne nachträglich zu entlüften


----------



## frankthebank (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo, meine Reverb Stealth A2 ist um einige Millimeter abgesackt, deshalb habe ich Hand angelegt:

Ich hatte das mit dem „Gabeloelstandseinstellermist „ (ganz oben) erst nicht geglaubt und mir ein schönes Tool gebastelt. Als ich die Stütze letztlich eingebaut habe sackte sie doch wieder um ein paar Millimeter ab. Etwas Öl nachgefüllt und siehe da, alles in Ordnung.
Das gefällt mir aber so nicht, ich würde gerne mit einer definierten Menge Öl arbeiten und deshalb beim Nächsten mal einfach 10mm weniger mit dem Gabelöstandeinsteller absaugen und die Ölmenge dann eben für meine Stütze definieren. Ob das dann an einer andreren passt weiß ich natürlich nicht.

Ich habe mit dem kleinen Service-Kit (Post Basic A1 und A2 ) gearbeitet und konnte ein Tütchen „Upper Head (Black Head only)“ nicht davon verwenden (schwarzer und weißer in der Mitte). 
Den grünen Dichtring im inneren Dichtkopf habe ich gegen den O-Ring getauscht, technisch ein Rückschritt, funktioniert aber auch.
Für die beiden kleinen ganz rechts Aussen habe ich auch keine Position gefunden, wo die hin gehören könnten und habe sie weg gelassen.
Der kleine Service-Kít ist ja für die Reverb A1 und A2 und demnach passt dann halt auch nicht alles.



Die Funktion habe ich erst durch das Betätigen des Tellerventils mittels 3mm Innensechstkant-Schlüssel (Inbus) mechanisch getestet. Letztlich habe ich die Stütze umgedreht und den Raum der Tellerventil-Abdeckung vorab mit Öl befüllt und auch am Schlauchanschluss Öl bis oben aufgefüllt und mir so die Entlüfterei erspart. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dershifty (15. Mai 2016)

Ist es bei der Stealth möglich einen “kleinen Service“ zu machen, also die IFP- und Öl-Thematik auszulassen? Ich möchte eigentlich nur den Staubabstreifer reinigen und den Schaumstoffring mit Öl tränken.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2016)

Hier eine einfache Variante um den Drücker zu entlüften.... hat jetzt schon das zweite mal geklappt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13815903


----------



## BN_Nik (22. Oktober 2016)

Hi, habe im Tutorial/Anleitungen Bereich auch ein paar Infos zu dem Thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tipp...ce-selber-machen-ohne-spezialwerkzeug.823026/

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2016)

kurze frage: es gibt ja scheinbar zwei verschiedene Tellerventil-Gehäuse!? Ein kurzes und ein langes - könnte man die gegenseitig austauschen? Bzw. das kurze von einer 2016er in eine 2017er stütze bauen?


----------



## MK007 (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo, hat einer ein Tipp wie man "nur"  die Führung frisch fettet ohne die ganze Stütze zu demontieren? 

Grüße Markus


----------



## BN_Nik (21. Januar 2017)

Meiner Erfahrung nach gar nicht, habe vorher auch versucht mit einem Kabelbinder die Dichtlippe wegzuklappen und mit einer Spritze Sram Butter reinzuspritzen, aber das Hilft wenig bis gar nicht, wenn es nicht sogar Schaden anrichtet. 
Grüße 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (21. Januar 2017)

du kommst an der Gleitbuchse nicht vorbei
am besten Luft ablassen und die große Mutter aufschrauben
dort müßte es gehen schmiermittel einzubringen


----------



## MK007 (22. Januar 2017)

Na dann probiere ich mal eine "minimalistische" Lösung. Ich gebe Bescheid sobald ich schlauer bin.


----------



## damonsta (30. Oktober 2017)

Gibt es jemand der sich auf Reverb UND Pike Service/Tuning spezialisiert hat? 
Meine Reverb sackt ab und die Pike muss in Sachen Ansprechverhalten jetzt verdammtnochmal! an den FSR Hinterbau des 29er Enduro rankommen.


----------



## Corsatr (10. November 2017)

Moin, hab heute den halben Tag mit meiner Reverb verbracht da diese ca 1cm abgesackt ist. 
Hab sie jedoch einfach nur zerlegt, gereinigt und neu befüllt ohne irgendeine Dichtung zu erneuern. 
jetzt alles wieder gut.

Zum Thema Spezialwerkzeug kann ich @Mr.Penguin nur zustimmen....
....man braucht keins. Das IFP Tool ist zwar nice to have aber geht auch mit ner Schieblehre.
das Oil Heigh Tool für 45Euro ist absolut herausgeschmissene Kohle. Ich hatte mir vorsichtshalber auch eins selber gebaut, der Ölstand hat aber trotz genauen Messen nie gepasst. Nach dem absaugen hatte die Stütze immer wieder paar mm spiel.

Abhilfe: einfach so vorgehen wie @Mr.Penguin geschrieben: das Ölstandsmess tool in die ecke kloppen und soviel Öl einfüllen bis die Poppet Valve Stange nicht mehr reingeht, dann Stütze zusammen bauen, aufpumpen, kurz ein und wieder ausfahren spiel prüfen. Wenn noch Spiel vorhanden ist Vorgang sooft wiederholen bis kein Spiel mehr da ist. Einbauen entlüften und freuen 

Die Stütze ist echt kein Hexenwerk. Wer Probleme hat darf sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich würde den Service auch für euch durchführen


----------



## xrated (21. Dezember 2017)

Ganz toll ist wenn man den Outer Sealhead vom Poppet Cover abschraubt mit einem 11mm Gabelschlüssel wenn man den Schaft schon vorher gelöst hat. Das Teil hat es an der 11mm Aufnahme komplett deformiert d.h. inkl. dem Gewinde und das Teil ist schrott.
Und was noch toller ist, es gibt kein Ersatzteil und im Service Kit ist der Sealhead auch nicht enthalten!!!
Hätte ich dagegen an der großen Sechskantaufnahme gegengehalten, wäre überhaupt nichts passiert.


----------



## --- (21. Dezember 2017)

"Lower Hose Barb Assembly Kit 11.6815.030.010"

https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/komplett-valvenset-rockshox-reverb-2012-11-6815-030-010/96851.html

https://www.hibike.de/rock-shox-reverb-ersatzteil-hydraulikleitung-p19e66a3bc5db4679604b3827a747fe55


----------



## xrated (21. Dezember 2017)

danke, kommt hin. Habe gar nicht gemerkt das das Ding zweiteilig ist.
Aber könnte sein das das Teil gar nicht mehr enthalten ist
http://forum.velovert.com/topic/177622-rockshox-reverb-stealth-a2-2015-comment-obtenir-cette-piece/
http://www.bti-usa.com/public/item/RS8275


----------



## --- (22. Dezember 2017)

Also ich hab das auf jeden Fall schon gekauft mal.


----------



## xrated (22. Dezember 2017)

bin gespannt was die Anfrage ergibt. 

Falls jemand so ein Teil über hat ...


----------



## xrated (22. Dezember 2017)

BC ist ziemlich planlos, haben das Teil ja auch nicht auf Lager. Einfach super wenn man den ganzen Support an die Händler abwälzen kann und die keine Ahnung haben. Als Endkunde ist man ja eine absolute Null heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dershifty (19. April 2018)

Ich hab das komplette Programm gemacht, hier meine Erfahrungen.

Vorher: Leichtes Spiel nach oben/unten und nach vorne/hinten.
Nachher: läuft super, nur normales/minimales Spiel
Die Erfahrungen von den anderen in diesem Thread kann ich nur bestätigen
Getauscht habe ich:
Bushing auf dem Internal Seal Head, beide Foam Ring, Gummidichtungen waren noch gut. Geschmiert mit Judy Butter, was ich noch vom Gabelservice übrig hatte.
IFP Tool nicht notwendig (Schieblehre reicht), Gabelölstandsmesser nicht notwendig, Sprühflaschen-Röhrchen reicht.
Große Herausforderung bei mir: Ich hatte keinen Schraubstock! Habe mir mit Schraubzwingen beholfen, aber das war kein angenehmes Arbeiten. Selbst gebauter Holzklotz (10er Loch, in der Mitte durchgesägt) hat gut funktioniert. Montageständer war zum halten und befüllen mit Öl sehr hilfreich
23mm für internal seal head: Das Maß ist wie schon oben beschrieben 9 Zoll, also 22,86mm. Ein 23mm-Gabelschlüssel macht die Schraube schnell rund! Einen Rollgabelschlüssel sauber ansetzen, dann funktionierts gut. Achtung, sehr wenig Angriffsfläche!
Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich nicht verwendet, ich hab den internal seal head stark, aber mit Menschenverstand angezogen. Hält trotzdem gut.
Der Foam Ring war wie auch bei allen Federgabel von Werk aus nicht mit Öl getränkt, obwohl das im Service Manual ausdrücklich gemacht wird.
Sauber arbeiten ist wichtig, nicht mal schnell in Hektik auseinander schrauben


----------



## MK007 (22. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte bis heute auch zweimal das Vergnügen die Stütze (A1 Variante mit 150mm Hub) zu zerlegen. Was mich am meisten stört ist das absaugen des Öls auf die 211,5mm, der wo das verbrochen hat gehört ers...... Obwohl ich so ein Spezialhöhenabsauggedönse (Eigenbau) habe, würde mich folgendes interessieren :
- Bei der Schnellwartung schäumt das Öl eine passende Ölmenge ist kaum abzusaugen.
- hat jemand probiert anstatt 211,5 z. B. 210mm ölstand, oder oder?

Markus


----------



## --- (22. Mai 2018)

MK007 schrieb:


> - hat jemand probiert anstatt 211,5 z. B. 210mm ölstand, oder oder?


Wenn du 210mm absaugen kannst dann kannst du auch 211,5mm absaugen. Wenn du 210,0mm am Tool einstellen kannst dann kannst du auch 211,5mm am Tool einstellen. Warum denkst du geht eine runde Zahl leichter?



MK007 schrieb:


> der wo das verbrochen hat gehört ers


Wenn du keinen Bock hast dann lass es bleiben. Niemand zwingt dich zu dieser Arbeit. Und die Reverb wurde auch nicht so entwickelt damit es möglichst einfach geht sie zu warten bzw. das es jeder zuhause selbst machen kann. Wenn ich solche Sachen lese dann kann ich absolut verstehen warum manche Firmen überhaupt keine Ersatzteile oder Serviceanleitungen für ihre Produkte herausgeben.


----------



## prolink (22. Mai 2018)

hab noch nie Öl abgesaugt bei einem Service 
für denn Ölstand gibt es ja das Tool bzw. bis oben voll machen dann zusammenbauen


----------



## Barney_1 (11. Juni 2018)

Tach zusammen,
Hatte die Tage einen kleinen Defekt an meiner Reverb B1.
Der untere Sicherungsring der das ganze Innenleben im Gehäuse hält ist nach 14 Monaten weg geröstet.
Ergebnis war das das ganze Geraffel nach unten durchgerauscht ist.
Problem ist das es den Sicherungsring anscheinend nirgends einzeln gibt.


 


Die normalen Seegerringe passen nicht in die Nut. Sind zu dick, ca. 1,2 mm
Der komische Federring muss so ca. 0,8 mm sein.
Hat vielleicht jemand ne Quelle wo man die Dinger einzeln bekommen kann ?
60€ für den Servicekit nur wegen dem Ring finde ich etwas teuer.
Barney_1


----------



## TitusLE (11. Juni 2018)

Ich habe am WE den Service gemacht und den Ring nicht gebraucht, weil meiner noch i. O. war. 
Schreib mir mal 'ne PN, ich schaue mal nach, ob ich den anderen noch irgendwo finde.


----------



## TitusLE (11. Juni 2018)

Schick mir 'ne PN mit deiner Adresse  dann stecke ich das Teil in' nen Umschlag.


----------



## Barney_1 (11. Juni 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 740158
> Schick mir 'ne PN mit deiner Adresse  dann stecke ich das Teil in' nen Umschlag.


Hi TitusLE,
vielen Dank für das Angebot aber leider ist das nicht der passende Ring.
Der Ring für die B1 Variante sieht so aus wie der auf dem bild markierte.
Der Ring den du da hast ist für die ältere Reverb. Der ist etwas dicker und passt nicht in die Nut im inneren der Reverb.


 
So einen habe ich hier schon getestet und mit der Flex an den Rändern dünner geschliffen damit der rein ging.



 
Ist als Notlösung erstmal ok aber ich möchte so schnell wie möglich schon einen passenden einsetzen da dieser hier mit sicherheit nun auch das rosten anfängt.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## TitusLE (11. Juni 2018)

Ja, du hast Recht, ich habe eine A2. 
Soory, dann kann ich leider nicht helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (12. Juni 2018)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Ist als Notlösung erstmal ok aber ich möchte so schnell wie möglich schon einen passenden einsetzen da dieser hier mit sicherheit nun auch das rosten anfängt.
> Gruß,
> Barney_1


Das wird auch der Originale wieder wenn man sich nicht drum kümmert. Stütze alle 6 Monate herausziehen. Fett dran schmieren. Wieder einbauen. Dann ist Rost kein Thema.



Barney_1 schrieb:


> Die normalen Seegerringe passen nicht in die Nut. Sind zu dick, ca. 1,2 mm
> Der komische Federring muss so ca. 0,8 mm sein.
> Hat vielleicht jemand ne Quelle wo man die Dinger einzeln bekommen kann ?


Es gibt Metrische und Zöllige. Kann schon sein das RockShox bzw. Sram zöllige Ringe verwendet.


----------



## Barney_1 (12. Juni 2018)

Diese Ringe könnte man aber auch aus z.B.Edelstahl einsetzen. 
Dann bräuchte man sich darum nicht mehr kümmern.....
Barney_1


----------



## --- (12. Juni 2018)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Diese Ringe könnte man aber auch aus z.B.Edelstahl einsetzen.
> Dann bräuchte man sich darum nicht mehr kümmern.....
> Barney_1


Normalerweise hält eine Reverb nicht solange durch das man sich Sorgen um Rost machen müsste. Was hast du denn da für ein Montagsmodell erwischt?


----------



## xrated (27. Juni 2018)

Meine Reverb macht folgendes:

- Direkt nach dem kompletten Service fährt sie max. 2x normal wieder rauf danach geht ihr die Puste aus und es wird immer langsamer bis es gar nicht mehr geht
- Man hört dabei unten am Outer Seal Head Schlürf und Zischgeräusche (Luft)
- Ich glaube der Luftdruck nimmt dabei auch ab (gemessen aber nicht mehr sicher)

Kann das nur am IFP liegen?
Man braucht nämlich nur IFP und die bronzefarbene Hülse mit den 4 Löchern reinstecken und schon ist es luftdicht.
Das Ding ist nämlich da sind eben auch neue O-Ringe drin (14x2 und 17x2).


----------



## PackElend (25. September 2018)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand ne Quelle wo man die Dinger einzeln bekommen kann ?


Es hat hier noch einige Infos, um welche O-Ringe etc. es sich handelt.
http://t3mppu.kapsi.fi/2016/01/04/rockshox-reverb-rebuild-without-reverb-bleed-tools/


----------



## wirali (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, 
habe an meiner Reverb Stealth 150mm eine Wartung gemacht. Gehalten habe ich mich an das SRAM-Video 





Das hat prima geklappt. In dem Video wurde erwähnt, daß der IFP gegen den neuen (blau, Kunststoff, ohne O-Ringe) getauscht werden soll.
Das hat bei mir aber nicht fuktioniert: Stütze lief schwer und knarzte zo laut, daß ich mich damit nicht vor die Tür getraut hätte.
Nach mehreren Montageversuchen ging es dann nur mit dem alten (Kunststoff, mit zwei O-Ringen). Damit läft sie 1a.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem blauen IFP?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (22. Oktober 2018)

ja, habe 2 Reverb auf das blaue SKF IVP umgerüstet, funktionieren einwandfrei. Du hast das IVP schon gefettet?!


----------



## prolink (22. Oktober 2018)

der Blaue IFP ist das gleiche glump wie der alte
habe mehrere neue Modelle im einsatz und auch bekannte von mir
senkt sich trotzdem ab


----------



## wirali (22. Oktober 2018)

RICO schrieb:


> ja, habe 2 Reverb auf das blaue SKF IVP umgerüstet, funktionieren einwandfrei. Du hast das IVP schon gefettet?!


Ja Rico, gechmiert habe ich. Allerdings mit Manitou Prep M Suspension Lube. Sollte aber auch gehen.


----------



## zr0wrk (7. November 2018)

--- schrieb:


> "Lower Hose Barb Assembly Kit 11.6815.030.010"





xrated schrieb:


> Aber könnte sein, dass das Teil gar nicht mehr enthalten ist.


Kann denn jemand sagen, ob dieses Teil (*outer seal head*?) in dem Service-Kit enthalten ist? Ich hatte da mal das Gewinde mit dem falschen DeHy "nachgeschnitten", und wenn ich jetzt 'nen Service an der Stütze mache, könnte ich das Teil ja gleich mit ersetzen.


----------



## xrated (7. November 2018)

im Service Kit war das nur bei Non Stealth dabei aber das ist ein ganz anderes Teil


----------



## carokan11 (21. November 2018)

wirali schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe an meiner Reverb Stealth 150mm eine Wartung gemacht. Gehalten habe ich mich an das SRAM-Video
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,

dito, mit dem neuen IFP war die Geschmeidigkeit dahin. Zusätzlich hatte ich aber danach auch noch das Problem das sich der innere Dichtkopf immer wieder gelöst hat (welches Dichtband da SRAM wohl verwendet ? ).

Hatte aber die "Nase voll" mit der Öl Sauerei und nun eine 200mm 9point8 Fall Line mit Setback verbaut (ja der Preis von dem Ding ist übel, aber in der Kombi bietet halt kein anderer was an) Eindruck/ Handhabung ist super im Vergleich zur Reverb. Zuverlässigkeit und Haltbarkeit muss man aber erst noch sehen.


----------



## andil1 (22. November 2018)

Hallo,
Frage, kann man die große Überwurfmutter einfach aufmachen und hochschieben? Möchte ein wenig schmieren drunter.


----------



## prolink (22. November 2018)

Ja kann man


----------



## jofland (2. Dezember 2018)

Wer die Liste der O-Ringe sucht, wird hier fündig: https://radtechnik.awiki.org/reverb.html


----------



## ZinC (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe mir jetzt den Thread durchgelesen und hätte eine Frage: Meine Reverb Stealth sackt ca. 2cm ein. Sonstiges Spiel ist nicht vorhanden (also vorne/hinten bzw. links/rechts). Sie wurde 2 Sommer und weniger als 2000km gefahren.

Meine Frage ist nun, was sollte ich bzw. muss ich machen? Sollte ich nur Öl nachfüllen, auch die Dichtungen tauschen oder das komplette Service machen?

Ich wäre über eure Meinung sehr dankbar.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dershifty (17. Januar 2019)

Entlüften (Schraubenstellung +/- laut Handbuch beachten), wenn das nicht hilft zerlegen und neu mit Öl befüllen. Aber ich denke Entlüften sollte schon viel bringen.


----------



## ZinC (17. Januar 2019)

dershifty schrieb:


> Entlüften (Schraubenstellung +/- laut Handbuch beachten), wenn das nicht hilft zerlegen und neu mit Öl befüllen. Aber ich denke Entlüften sollte schon viel bringen.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber ich dachte, dass man nur die Leitung entlüften kann, nicht aber die Stütze selbst? Die Leitung zu entlüften wird denke ich nichts helfen. Da muss ich wohl noch einmal genauer nachlesen.


----------



## TitusLE (18. Januar 2019)

ZinC schrieb:


> Die Leitung zu entlüften wird denke ich nichts helfen. Da muss ich wohl noch einmal genauer nachlesen.


Sehe ich genauso. Also zumindest was das Entlüften angeht.
Ich denke, dass da intern Luft ins Öl gerade ist, so dass du sie einmal öffnen musst. Auf YT gibt es es schönes Video, das sehr hilfreich ist.


----------



## ZinC (18. Januar 2019)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Also zumindest was das Entlüften angeht.
> Ich denke, dass da intern Luft ins Öl gerade ist, so dass du sie einmal öffnen musst. Auf YT gibt es es schönes Video, das sehr hilfreich ist.


Danke für das sehr gute Video, leider bin ich mir jetzt immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich nur neues Öl einfüllen soll, oder auch ein kleines Service machen soll.


----------



## TitusLE (18. Januar 2019)

Nach zwei Jahren würde ich mindestens ein kleines Service machen. Das schadet sicher nicht, wenn du sie jetzt einmal auf hast. Wenn dich das Schrauben nicht stört (mich nervt immer am meisten die Entlüfterei), kannst du es natürlich auch erstmal so probieren.


----------



## ZinC (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo, mein Problem -- dass meine Reverb-Stealth-Sattelstütze einige Millimeter einsackt -- ist immer noch aktuell.
Ich wollte gerade das kleine ServiceKit und das BleedKit bestellen und habe dabei folgendes gefunden:




In der Beschreibung zu diesem "RockShox Post Bleed Tool" steht:

Dieses Kit erlaubt eine einfache Entlüftung der RockShox Reverb Vario Sattelstütze (nicht Leitung).
Kompatibilität:
- Reverb Sattelstütze
- Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze

Das hört sich genau nach dem an, was ich bei meiner Sattelstütze vor habe.
Kennt dieses Kit jemand bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, wie dieses Kit anzuwenden ist? Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie dieses Kit anzuwenden ist und finde ich nirgends eine Anleitung dazu.

Ansonsten werde ich das Service machen, wie in dem oben geposteten Video.

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

lg Thomas


----------



## jofland (22. Februar 2019)

Siehe https://www.sram.com/service/rockshox/50,434

Z. B. Seite 30 https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...05387_rev_a_2013-2018_reverb_a2_b1_german.pdf


----------



## druha78 (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich benötige bitte folgende Information: Ist die Top Cap von B1 (2017) mit einer A1-Stütze kompatibel, oder hat sich da was verändert (Dichtungen, Gewinde, Größe etc.)? Bisher konnte ich im Netz nur die Info finden, dass die Top Caps von A1 und A2 bis auf die Farbe identisch sind. Aber nichts zu B1...
Kennt sich jemand aus?

Danke und Gruß,
druha


----------



## Mr.Penguin (11. Mai 2019)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach haben sich die Topcaps nie geändert, ebenso Durchmesser der Stütze, also unwahrscheinlich, dass es nicht passt  aber das mag wer anders besser bestätigen können



jofland schrieb:


> Wer die Liste der O-Ringe sucht, wird hier fündig: https://radtechnik.awiki.org/reverb.html



Wer hat denn diesen tollen Beitrag erstellt? 
Nun ja, es ist wieder eine Reverb fällig. Diesmal B1 - bin gespannt. Sie sackt etwas weg und hackelt leicht. Warum schreibe ich jetzt?

Nach näherer Betrachtung der neuen RS Intervalldogmen hat man ULTRABULLSHIT produziert. Diese neue 400h Kit ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für all die Leute, die dachten "Ich kauf mir einmal ne Reverb, die kann man wenigstens warten". IMHO ist die top cap das geringste Problem, das Charger Bushing (wie ihr aus meinem Eingangspost von Annodazumal seht) ist das am stärksten belastete Teil. Aber wer will nach 200 Stunden bei einer Stütze alle Buchsen erneuern müssen? Wahnsinn.

Kurz: Ich werde den Service auf O-Ringe und Charger Bushing beschränken. Ist jetzt irgendwas am inner sealhead austauschbar? So ich den Beitrag aus der Radtechnikwiki verstanden habe, nein...
Für das Charger Bushing habe ich folgende Idee: https://www.igus.de/iglidur/gleitlager?sort=3&fc=300721&inch=false
Müsste ich mal ausmessen, bin da aber zuversichtlich. Alternativ kann man ggf. man eine normale Buchse schlitzen, viel Aufbiegen ist ja zum Glück nicht nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (11. Mai 2019)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach haben sich die Topcaps nie geändert, ebenso Durchmesser der Stütze, also unwahrscheinlich, dass es nicht passt


Das stimmt, die Top Caps sind identisch  
Ich habe eins für B1 bestellt und an A1 montiert - passt!


----------



## xrated (11. Mai 2019)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Nach näherer Betrachtung der neuen RS Intervalldogmen hat man ULTRABULLSHIT produziert. Diese neue 400h Kit ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für all die Leute, die dachten "Ich kauf mir einmal ne Reverb, die kann man wenigstens warten".



Deswegen kommt für mich nichts höher als A2 in Frage.

Mich würde mal interessieren woran das liegt das die Stütze voll ausgefahren nach einer Weile so klemmt. Ich habe das jetzt schon bei 2 Stützen. Man fährt eine Weile, drückt am Lever und nichts passiert. Dann steht man auf und beim niedersitzen funktioniert es wieder. Selbst wenn das Rad nur eine Weile steht passiert das. Ich vermute mal es liegt am Main Piston.


----------



## RICO (11. Mai 2019)

Die Überlappung ist einfach zu gering bei der Stütze, deshalb ist der Hebel auch so groß der dann das innere Bushing zerquetscht. Dazu noch die scharfkantigen Innen Nuten. Hab schon überlegt die Überlappung irgendwie zu erhöhen. Das innere Bushing hat zusammengedrückt 25 mm Außendurchmesser und ca. 1,8 mm Stärke und ist 6 mm breit. Leider passt von den Igus Kolbenringen nichts.


----------



## xrated (11. Mai 2019)

Das würde passen aber ich denke das es relativ teuer ist:
https://www.igus.de/product/11381

Die normalen G zurechtgestutzt tun es auch


----------



## RICO (11. Mai 2019)

Habe jetzt mit der richtigen Schieblehre nachgemessen. Ein neues Original Bushing hat mit PFTE 1,5 mm Materialstärke und auf die kommt es ja an.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (11. Mai 2019)

@xrated
Hast du das konkret schon gemacht? Bin am Überlegen, welches teil man nun nehmen sollte. 1,5mm Stärke ist ja praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (11. Mai 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Das würde passen aber ich denke das es relativ teuer ist:
> https://www.igus.de/product/11381
> 
> Die normalen G zurechtgestutzt tun es auch


Einfach mal anfragen, die sind nicht so teuer wie man denkt. 
Die Idee ist gut, Berichte mal


----------



## jofland (12. Mai 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Das würde passen aber ich denke das es relativ teuer ist:
> https://www.igus.de/product/11381
> 
> Die normalen G zurechtgestutzt tun es auch


Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## RICO (14. Mai 2019)

Ok, das Igus Thema ist ja nicht neu: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/roc...ackelt-eure-auch.494222/page-64#post-14250526
Und https://www.igus.de/info/branche-fahrradtechnik?utm_source=direct&utm_medium=quicklink
JSM-2225-30 auf 6 mm gekürzt probier ich mal beim inner Bushing
JSM-2528-60 passt wahrscheinlich gekürzt bei der Top Cap


----------



## Mr.Penguin (16. Mai 2019)

RICO schrieb:


> Ok, das Igus Thema ist ja nicht neu: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/roc...ackelt-eure-auch.494222/page-64#post-14250526
> Und https://www.igus.de/info/branche-fahrradtechnik?utm_source=direct&utm_medium=quicklink
> JSM-2225-30 auf 6 mm gekürzt probier ich mal beim inner Bushing
> JSM-2528-60 passt wahrscheinlich gekürzt bei der Top Cap


Aha! Danke für‘s Rauskramen, ich hab den Thread als nicht so ergebig in Erinnerung...
Wer Interesse hat, mehrere davon zu bestellen, kann sich bei mir melden. Ab 10 gibt es ja ordentlichen Rabatt schon.

Voll bitter, dass sie ausgerechnet Dämpfer nicht auf der Website erwähnen


----------



## RICO (18. Mai 2019)

Habe gestern 2 Stück JSM-2225-30 und ein JSM-2528-60 bekommen. Lässt sich mit der Metallsäge ablängen. Am besten wenn man dabei ein passendes Stück Alurohr oder Rundholz reinsteckt. Mal schauen ob ich Zeit finde dieses WE mal die Reverb umzubauen.


----------



## xrated (19. Mai 2019)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> t Dämpfer nicht auf der Website erwähnen



J3
Aber da da was von 300% mehr Haltbarkeit als J steht, habe ich J bei Dämpfergleitlager genommen weil ich nicht will das die Buchsen verschleissen

Bei der Sattelstütze ist die Frage ob J einen Vorteil gegen G hat. Bei J steht zwar: Die iglidur® J-Gleitlager zeichnen sich vor allem aus durch niedrigste Reibwerte im Trockenlauf und ihre sehr geringe Stick-Slip-Neigung.

Aber bei den Daten:

J:
Gleitreibwert, dynamisch, gegen Stahl
0,06 - 0,18 μ

G:
Gleitreibwert, dynamisch, gegen Stahl
0,08 - 0,15 μ

0,06 vs 0,08 ob man das merkt? Empfohlen wird eigentlich J4.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Mai 2019)

Das sind ja trocken Reibwerte, an der Stelle wird ja gefettet und dadurch wird der Wert wohl noch niedriger sein. Also wird es egal sein.


----------



## RICO (19. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mal die JSM eingebaut:


 
6 mm absägen mit Buchenrundstab stabilisiert.



an einer Stelle zum einbauen geteilt. Wobei es gar nicht so einfach ist das Orginal Bushing raus zu bekommen, weshalb RS die TopCap wohl nur Komplett anbietet.



fertig eingepasst. Das innere Bushing ist entsprechend viel einfacher zu wechseln. Hat alles gut geklappt und meine Reverb ist so gut wie spielfrei. Iglidur lässt sich gut sägen, feilen oder schleifen. Bin jetzt gespannt auf die Haltbarkeit. Subjektiv gleitet sie minimalst schlechter als mit den Orginal PFTE Bushing.


----------



## TitusLE (19. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht habe ich es überlesen.... Hast du die Teile direkt bei Igus bestellt oder bei einem anderen Händler?


----------



## RICO (19. Mai 2019)

Am Mittwoch direkt bei Igus bestellt. War Freitag da. Hätte ich auch abholen können, die sind nicht weit von mir ;-) Conrad / Voelkner hatte die passenden Größen nicht. Ein paar habe ich über. Wer Abschnitte haben möchte PM an mich. 2 € / 6mm Buchse + 1,30 € Warensendung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (19. Mai 2019)

RICO schrieb:


> an einer Stelle zum einbauen geteilt.


Du könntest die Teilung noch diagonal machen, damit die Gleitfläche überall aufliegt.


----------



## spunkt (19. Mai 2019)

Kann man so ein Gleitlager auch am Sealhead verwenden?




Ich habe noch eine Reverb da hat sich die Beschichtung vom originalen Lager abgelöst - Da ist jetzt nur noch das blanke Metallteil.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Mai 2019)

Klar geht auch


----------



## RICO (19. Mai 2019)

Ja, darum geht es ja. Das ist das innere Bushing.


----------



## spunkt (19. Mai 2019)

Ah okay - Ich habe das Bild missverstanden. Dann wäre ich an einem Abschnitt interessiert - Ich schreibe dir eine PN


----------



## Mr.Penguin (16. Juli 2019)

Hi,

endlich kam ich dazu, mich der Reverb anzunehmen. Ich denke, dass das Igus Gleitlager in der Außenhülse mindestens genauso gut gleitet wie das originale. Das war bei der zerlegten aber auch noch intakt.

Ursache der Schwergängigkeit, die ich leider vermutlich durch Losschrauben, ohne den Druck abzulassen (ja, dann ist es mir jetzt doch mal passiert....!), ist der Sealhead. Obwohl die eigentliche Stangendichtung - und sonst ist da echt nicht viel sinvolles drin in dem schwarzen Teil - unproblematisch aussieht, hakelt sie ohne Ende! Zusammengebaut mit Sattel hat sich erst das Ausmaß gezeigt, ein hakeln und Geräusch wie Fußsohlen, die auf der Badewanne reiben.

Also mal ganz zerlegt:




Hier ist der Übeltäter!
Während dieser Beitrag die Dichtung als wirklich ganz simplen Nutring mit nur einer Dichtlippe darstellt, sehe ich ja zumindest noch eine weitere. Aber man fühlt es förmlich: In eine Richtung geht es noch schwerer!
Also habe ich jetzt O-Ringe mit den Maßen 10x2,5 und 10x1,5 bestellt. Ziel ist, dass das Plastikteil, was die originale Dichtung hält, genauso die O-Ringe hält, also die Bauhöhe 4mm erreicht, während der korrekte Außendurchmesser wengisten von einem Erreicht wird. NBR 90 natürlich!
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wurde eine Zeit lang der Sealhead genau so versorgt, nur eben mit Stützring. Vielleicht ist meine Lösung ja noch besser... Leider ist mein Verständnis der Dichtungstechnik nicht so profund, als dass ich sagen könnte, ob man O-Ringe- hintereinander verwenden "darf"
Es ist so oder so zum Heulen. Wieso hat man nicht 10x16x4 genommen, das ist viel mehr ein Standardmaß! Wieso hat man den Schaft nicht gleich zur Aufnahme eines X-Rings (gibt als nächstes nur 9,25 oder 10,78 ID) geeignet dimensioniert - genau sowas, was RS ohnehin bei den Luftgabeln verwendet? Vielleicht ist da der IFP das problem, aber ist doch eh schon eine Sonderanfertigung? Genauso hätte man gleich einfach zwei O-Ringe für den Sealhead verwenden können, nun muss ich tüfteln...
Natürlich besitzt man die Dreistigkeit, die Dichtung nicht einzeln anzubieten.

Bin sehr gespannt, da ich gestern und heute ewig dran saß und schon eine echte Zerlegeroutine entwickelt hab! Wenn man das 2-3 mal gemacht hat, geht es sehr schnell. Die ganzen Schaftklemmen kann man sich sparen, original ist das eh alles brutal zugeknallt, da hilft manchmal nur was ganz extremes....

Dieser zusammengewürfelte Kit wäre auch nicht schlecht. Aber erstens ist es doch wieder recht teuer und zweitens ist da nix zur Wartung der Topcap drin

Letztendlich kann man sich die Wartung komplett aus Standardteilen erledigen, vom IFP und vor allem dem Staubabstreifer abgesehen.
Dieser war übrigens richtig voll mit Dreck, Ich lasse den jetzt so, da eben dieser kaum ersetzt werden kann, beziehungsweise finde ich keinen passenden Ersatz.

Edit:
Ich habe noch eine weitere Idee: Da man sich Kupferdichtringe in den Maßen 10 x 15 x 1-2mm nehmen kann, könnte ich eventuell den ganzen Sealhead umbauen, sodass die Konfiguration ist: O-Ring - Spacer - O-Ring - Spacer bis zum Sicherungsring. Das originale Kunststoffteil, das nämlich den Nutring hält und auf das der Sicherungsring kommt, ist so gut wie wirkungslos.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe heute versucht den schnellen Service an einer 430/150 mm Reverb Stealth durchzuführen, leider ohne Erfolg. Zuvor hat sie sich etwa 5 mm abgesenkt.

Jetzt zieht sich die Stütze nach dem Service um mehrere Zentimeter zusammen, wenn ich sie auf 250 psi aufpumpen will. Irgendwas habe ich wohl falsch gemacht..

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Erledigt, man musste die Fernbedienung montieren, entlüften und betätigen, dann ist sie wieder komplett ausgefahren!


----------



## xrage2 (31. Januar 2020)

RICO schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die JSM eingebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du noch so einen "Gleitring für die Topcap übrig?
Ich möchte nicht unbedingt eine topcap kaufen müssen...

Gruß Jochen


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. April 2020)

prolink schrieb:


> der Blaue IFP ist das gleiche glump wie der alte
> habe mehrere neue Modelle im einsatz und auch bekannte von mir
> senkt sich trotzdem ab


hab beim Service auf den Blauen IFP umgerüstet, das Teile klemmt und schrubbelt.
nochmals zerlegt +gefettet, nach nach kurzer Zeit dasgleiche incl. festklemmen, sodaß die Stütze unten blieb.
Den alten IFP mit neuen O-Ringen eingebaut und siehe alles bestens.

Der Blaue IFP hat extreme Grate am Außendurchmesser oben/unten
offensichtlich nach dem entformen nicht nachgearbeitet, d.h. eigentlich nicht sachgerechte Form.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Striver2017 (17. Januar 2021)

Meine ca. 3 Jahre alte Reverb Stealth hatte seit dem Gebrauchtkauf schon immer das Problem, dass sie ca. 2cm einsackt. Vor 3 Wochen dann der Totalausfall und sie kommt nicht wieder rauf, sondern steckt unten fest. 

Mit Hilfe von diesem Video: "Sram Service Guide Reverb Stealth" hab ich das Teil dann einmal zerlegt, den IFP wieder korrekt positioniert (ohne das Service-Tool, aber mit einem Messschieber nachgemessen), dann wieder eingebaut. Anschließend die Remote 2x entlüftet (beim ersten Mal hatte ich noch minimal Luft im Remote-Hebel), und siehe da. Bei 2 Fahrten a 30km incl ausreichend Trail Nutzung, läuft die DropperPost nahezu perfekt! 

Mal sehen, wie lange, beim nächsten mal müssten sicherlich dann auch mal Dichtungen etc. getauscht werden.


----------



## xrated (18. Januar 2021)

Radtechnik für Profis - http://radtechnik.2ix.de
					






					radtechnik.2ix.de


----------



## rebirth (18. Januar 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Radtechnik für Profis - http://radtechnik.2ix.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Die Seite hätte ich ne Woche eher gebraucht xD

Hast du ne Quelle für die ganzen O-Ring Geschichten? Leider werde ich nur auf verschiedenen Seiten fündig.

Und hast du ne Ahnung was "7.6x2.62mm Dash -109 (Piston Shaft outer, besser gleich X-Ring verwenden)" bedeuten soll?
Innenmaß und schnurstärke meine ich - aber was soll "Dash und -109" bedeuten?

Danke für deine zeit!


----------



## bjoernsen (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich möchte an meiner Reverb Stealth B1 150 Mod. 2020 die Messingstifte austauschen. 
Weiß jemand welche Größe verbaut sind? 
Danke!


----------



## xrated (19. Januar 2021)

Dash ist einfach nur eine zusätzliche Angabe. 

Die Stifte schwanken von Stütze zu Stütze, soll wohl Toleranzen der Herstellung ausgleichen.


----------



## TitusLE (20. Januar 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Die Stifte schwanken von Stütze zu Stütze, soll wohl Toleranzen der Herstellung ausgleichen.


So ist's. Darum sind im Service-Kit auch Stifte in diversen Größen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (20. Januar 2021)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte an meiner Reverb Stealth B1 150 Mod. 2020 die Messingstifte austauschen.
> Weiß jemand welche Größe verbaut sind?
> Danke!


Warum möchtest du die tauschen?


----------



## xrated (20. Januar 2021)

man könnte die auch 90grad drehen


----------



## Black-Under (20. Januar 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> man könnte die auch 90grad drehen


Du meinst um 180°.
Aber bei eine so neuen Stütze glaube ich kaum dass die schon verschlissen sind. Deswegen warum?


----------



## xrated (20. Januar 2021)

bei 180 würden die nicht so flächig in den Nuten liegen


----------



## bjoernsen (20. Januar 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du die tauschen?


Weil die Stütze bereits Spiel in Fahrtrichtung hat. Ich vermute das die Stifte verschlissen sind.


----------



## Black-Under (20. Januar 2021)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Weil die Stütze bereits Spiel in Fahrtrichtung hat. Ich vermute das die Stifte verschlissen sind.


Wenn Die Stifte verschlissen sind äußert sich das in Verdrehspiel. Das deutet eher auf einen Gleitring hin, wahrscheinlich der untere.


----------



## bjoernsen (20. Januar 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wenn Die Stifte verschlissen sind äußert sich das in Verdrehspiel. Das deutet eher auf einen Gleitring hin, wahrscheinlich der untere.


Also sie sowohl Verdrehspiel als auch wahrscheinlich am Spiel am Gleitring. Und das nach einer Saison. hmm..


----------



## Black-Under (20. Januar 2021)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Also sie sowohl Verdrehspiel als auch wahrscheinlich am Spiel am Gleitring. Und das nach einer Saison. hmm..


Die sackt aber nicht ein. Oder?
Hast Du mal geprüft ob der obere "seal head" fest ist.


----------



## bjoernsen (20. Januar 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Die sackt aber nicht ein. Oder?
> Hast Du mal geprüft ob der obere "seal head" fest ist.


Sie sackt zum Glück nicht ab. Der obere Seal Head ist fest. Wenn sie ausgefahren ist, klappert es eher oben, im eingefahrene Zustand kommt es von unten. Daher tippe ich auch eher auf den unteren Führungsring.


----------



## nunukula (2. April 2021)

Servus zusammen,

bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach dem bescheidenen Sicherungsring. Hat jemand eine Quelle dafür?  

Danke an die Schwarmintelligenz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonnySX (22. März 2022)

Hi Zusammen,

ich hab beim demontieren der Stütze aus dem Rahmen, also beim entfernen der Stütze von der Leitung, leider die falsche Mutter gelöst so dass das ganze Öl ausgetreten ist. Kann ich da jetzt einfach wieder Öl reinfüllen oder muss ich da den genauen Ölstand beachten?


----------



## TitusLE (22. März 2022)

Du musst den Ölstand beachten.
Gibt bei Fox eine Liste, wo die Ölstände angegeben sind. Man füllt das Öl ein und saugt dann wieder auf eine bestimmte Höhe ab.


----------



## JonnySX (22. März 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Brauch ich für die Füllstandshöhe spezielles Equipment oder reicht eine Spritze mit Schlauch. Also woher weiß ich die Höhe.


----------



## TitusLE (22. März 2022)

JonnySX schrieb:


> Also woher weiß ich die Höhe.





TitusLE schrieb:


> Gibt bei Fox eine Liste, wo die Ölstände angegeben sind.



Guck dir mal ein YT-Video dazu an. Ich hab's so gemacht, dass ich mir ein Messingröhrchen besorgt habe und da einen Anschlag angebracht habe, so dass die Länge passt.


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2022)

Ich kann dir das Video vom Carsten von SRAM empfehlen. Einfacher als die Methode geht's nicht mehr.


----------



## JonnySX (22. März 2022)

Mein Gleitlager ist auch im Eimer. Hat hier noch jemand so einen Abschnitt, wie auf den Seiten vorher beschrieben? Das Gleitlager gibt's sonst nur im 400h kit oder?


----------



## Black-Under (22. März 2022)

JonnySX schrieb:


> Mein Gleitlager ist auch im Eimer. Hat hier noch jemand so einen Abschnitt, wie auf den Seiten vorher beschrieben? Das Gleitlager gibt's sonst nur im 400h kit oder?


Ich fertige die immer aus Igus Material. Wenn du ein bischen Zeit hast kann ich dir eine verkaufen.


----------



## JonnySX (22. März 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich fertige die immer aus Igus Material. Wenn du ein bischen Zeit hast kann ich dir eine verkaufen.


Ah klingt super, Was heißt ein bisschen Zeit ungefähr? Meine Freundin kann aktuell ohne die stütze halt nicht fahren.


----------



## Black-Under (22. März 2022)

JonnySX schrieb:


> Ah klingt super, Was heißt ein bisschen Zeit ungefähr? Meine Freundin kann aktuell ohne die stütze halt nicht fahren.


Vor nächste  woche geht das nicht. Bin gerade etwas verhindert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. März 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich fertige die immer aus Igus Material. Wenn du ein bischen Zeit hast kann ich dir eine verkaufen.


Fertigst du mehrere?


----------



## Black-Under (22. März 2022)

rebirth schrieb:


> Fertigst du mehrere?


Ich mache immer mehrere fertig. Da ich ja den Reverb Service gewerblich anbiete und ich die dafür brauche.


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Uch mache immer mehrere fertig. Da ich ja den Reverb Service gewerblich anbiete und ich die dafür brauche.


Achso. Was verlangst du denn für den Ring? 

Nimmst du auch alternative o-Ringe, oder original ware?


----------



## Black-Under (22. März 2022)

rebirth schrieb:


> Achso. Was verlangst du denn für den Ring?
> 
> Nimmst du auch alternative o-Ringe, oder original ware?


Schick mir mal ne PN


----------



## Black-Under (23. März 2022)

rebirth schrieb:


> Achso. Was verlangst du denn für den Ring?
> 
> Nimmst du auch alternative o-Ringe, oder original ware?


Ich nehme O-Ringe aus dem Industriegrosshandel.


----------



## JonnySX (25. März 2022)

So, ich würde dann wohl auch mal selbst bei Igus bestellen. JSM-2225-30 und JSM-2528-60. Für das inner bushing und das für die Topcab.
Bekommt ihr die Topcab einfach so abgezogen, bei mir geht's auf Höhe der Nuten der Messingstifte nicht mehr weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (25. März 2022)

Welche Reverb ist das denn? Du brauchst evtl. andere Durchmesser!
Die Messingstifte hast du aber entfernt?


----------



## Black-Under (25. März 2022)

JonnySX schrieb:


> So, ich würde dann wohl auch mal selbst bei Igus bestellen. JSM-2225-30 und JSM-2528-60. Für das inner bushing und das für die Topcab.
> Bekommt ihr die Topcab einfach so abgezogen, bei mir geht's auf Höhe der Nuten der Messingstifte nicht mehr weiter?


Du meinst Du hast den inner seal head abgeschraubt und bekommst nun die Top Cap nicht abgezogen?

Dann ein wenig die Kanten an den Nuten der Messingstifte entgraten am Schluss ist das Rohr durch den Seal Head oft etwas aufgebogen, da hilft nur Gewalt.


----------



## JonnySX (26. März 2022)

RICO schrieb:


> Welche Reverb ist das denn? Du brauchst evtl. andere Durchmesser!
> Die Messingstifte hast du aber entfernt?


Hab eine 125mm reverb A1/A2 von wahrscheinlich 2017

Das mir dem Grat hab ich mir auch schon gedacht  das versuch ich mal. Danke.


----------



## Black-Under (26. März 2022)

JonnySX schrieb:


> Hab eine 125mm reverb A1/A2 von wahrscheinlich 2017
> 
> Das mir dem Grat hab ich mir auch schon gedacht  das versuch ich mal. Danke.


Lass dir wegen dem Durchmesser nichts erzählen.  Die sind seit es die Reverbs gibt alle gleich.

Du hast den Internal seal head aber abgeschraubt. Ohne den abzuschreiben bekommst du die Top Cap nicht runter.


----------



## JonnySX (26. März 2022)

Dann ist aber die stütze offen oder, also dann kommt man zur Öl/Druckkammer?


----------



## Black-Under (26. März 2022)

JonnySX schrieb:


> Dann ist aber die stütze offen oder, also dann kommt man zur Öl/Druckkammer?


Genau so ist es. Vorher Druck ablassen und Lappen über die Hydraulikstange die geht nämlich gerne fliegen wenn Luft in der Ölkammer ist.


----------



## JonnySX (29. März 2022)

Der hier war eigentlich perfekt für das Innere Bushing oder? 


			iglidur® J3 Führungsring


----------



## Black-Under (29. März 2022)

JonnySX schrieb:


> Der hier war eigentlich perfekt für das Innere Bushing oder?
> 
> 
> iglidur® J3 Führungsring


ja den bekommst du aber nur in größeren Stückzahlen und nur direkt bei IGUS.


----------



## Remo11 (20. Juni 2022)

nunukula schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach dem bescheidenen Sicherungsring. Hat jemand eine Quelle dafür?
> 
> Danke an die Schwarmintelligenz!


Hast du eine Antwort bekommen oder den Ring anderweitig auftreiben können. Hätte auch Interessse


----------



## BassT-73 (20. Juni 2022)

Einfach einen Standardring nehmen und mit einer Eisenfeile in die passende Dicke feilen. Habe ich auch so gemacht, ist eine Sache von10 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remo11 (21. Juni 2022)

Habe ich jetzt auch so gemacht. Ist ja unglaublich, dass man so einen Ring hier nicht einzeln kaufen kann


----------



## PackElend (21. Juni 2022)

BassT-73 schrieb:


> Standardring


ich weiss blöde Frage, aber wo bekommt man so einen?


----------



## Remo11 (22. Juni 2022)

In einem grossen Baumarkt oder Online. Keine Probelm.


----------



## leoleu1973 (7. November 2022)

Messingstiftgröße?!
Weiß hier vielleicht jemand, ob es für die Reverb Stealth B1 (2017-2019) und die Reverb AXS (2020-2022) eine Standardgröße der drei Messingstifte, die die Stütze führen, gibt? Sofern ich das Zeug bekomme, wären Service an beiden fällig, aber ich würde mir nach Möglichkeit eine separates Zerlegen ersparen, um nur die Größe der Stifte rauszufinden ...


----------



## TitusLE (7. November 2022)

Die sind doch im Service Kit dabei!?


----------



## leoleu1973 (7. November 2022)

In den 400h (B1) bzw. 600h (AXS)-Kits glaube ich nicht. Und in den Manuals steht immer nur, passende Größe verwenden, das ist bei 6 Optionen aber eben mein Problem, ohne die Stütze zu zerlegen.


----------



## Black-Under (7. November 2022)

Es gibt keine Standard Grösse. Jede Stütze hat andere Stifte. Meistens sind es die 3er.


----------



## leoleu1973 (7. November 2022)

Danke, Black-Under!  Habe ich fast befürchtet, dann führt wohl doch kein Weg am extra-Nachschauen vorbei ...


----------



## Black-Under (7. November 2022)

leoleu1973 schrieb:


> Danke, Black-Under!  Habe ich fast befürchtet, dann führt wohl doch kein Weg am extra-Nachschauen vorbei ...


Warum möchtest Du die tauschen. Hat die Stütze Verdrehspiel?
Dann reicht es oft die Stifte einfach um 180° verdreht einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leoleu1973 (7. November 2022)

Ja, die haben beide Verdrehspiel entwickelt, die B1 ziemlich massiv und auch vor/rückwärts. Daher dachte ich an einen Generalservice. Bei der AXS könnte es aber reichen, smarter Tipp, thanks again!


----------



## leoleu1973 (11. November 2022)

Habe die AXS jetzt geöffnet und zerlegt - leider hockt das IFP ganz unten und nur die Stange kommt raus. Hat da jemand einen Hack, wie ich den IFP wieder nach oben bekomme? Bei der Stealth würde das mit Luftdruck von oben gehen, aber bei der AXS??!! Bin nach 2h experimentieren am Ende meines Latein ... Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp!


----------



## leoleu1973 (11. November 2022)

PS: Habe es mit allen möglichen Drähten, Häkchen udgl. probiert, der piston ist aber ganz unten und offenbar relativ fest ... Da hilft mir auch nicht viel, dass ich jetzt weiß, dass ich die 6er-Messingstifte benötige ...


----------



## Black-Under (11. November 2022)

leoleu1973 schrieb:


> PS: Habe es mit allen möglichen Drähten, Häkchen udgl. probiert, der piston ist aber ganz unten und offenbar relativ fest ... Da hilft mir auch nicht viel, dass ich jetzt weiß, dass ich die 6er-Messingstifte benötige ...


hatte noch keine AXS auf der Werkbank aber kann man die nicht auch von oben aufpumpen. Den inner seal head mit dem tube wiede montieren und aufpumpen geht eigentlich immer.

Man kann die Stützen in der Regel auch oben öffnen.


----------



## leoleu1973 (11. November 2022)

PPS: Der Tipp im Manual (Kabelbinder einzeln einführen und dann zusammen rausziehen) kannste vergessen, mindestens in dem Fall.


----------



## Black-Under (11. November 2022)

bei der C1 kann man oben den Stopfen der Schnellentlüftung von innen ausdrücken, das müßte bei der ASX auch gehen. Dafür braucht man einen Alu Dorn welchen man anstelle des inner tube durch den IFP steckt und mit diesem dann den Stopfen austreibt.

Mit den Kabelbindern mache ich nie bei allen Stützen pumpe ich den IFP raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leoleu1973 (11. November 2022)

Muss morgen nochmals genau schauen. Also oben öffnen geht glaube ich nicht. Irgendwie den ifp rauspumpen wäre sicher am schlauesten. Kannst Du mir das nochmals etwas genauer schildern? Ich habe das ohne das Außenrohr mal versucht, aber so hat's nicht funktioniert. Bin sonst nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, aber hier blicke ich (noch) nicht wirklich durch. Vielleicht morgen mit klarerem kopf... thanks anyway


----------



## Black-Under (12. November 2022)

leoleu1973 schrieb:


> Muss morgen nochmals genau schauen. Also oben öffnen geht glaube ich nicht. Irgendwie den ifp rauspumpen wäre sicher am schlauesten. Kannst Du mir das nochmals etwas genauer schildern? Ich habe das ohne das Außenrohr mal versucht, aber so hat's nicht funktioniert. Bin sonst nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, aber hier blicke ich (noch) nicht wirklich durch. Vielleicht morgen mit klarerem kopf... thanks anyway


Der IFP läuft ja auf einem Rohr. Dieses muss wieder rein. Dann schraubst Du den inner seal head wieder drauf und pumpst.

Doch öffnen bei der Schnellentlüftung geht.


----------



## leoleu1973 (12. November 2022)

Kurz entspanntes Update: Habe den Piston rausgekriegt, in der Tat mit Aufpumpen über das IFP-Rohr! Dafür kenne ich jetzt das Innenleben ziemlich gut ... und konnte schon mal einen ersten Service machen, noch ohne neue Messingstifte etc. 
Danke nochmals für die Tipps!!!


----------

